# Portage Alaska



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

So we went out for what we thought was going to be a good day or two. The weather was actually decent here in Anchorage so why wouldn't it be the same at Portage. Well, having lived here for 10 years now, I should have known better. The weather in that area comes in from Prince William Sound and changes rapidly. Factor it blowing over the mountains and glaciers and you can guess what it is like. We got out there around 1500, that's 3:00 PM for you non-military types. It was raining but nothing we couldn't deal with or have dealt with in the past.

I quickly unhook and setup while the others take a drive. Just as I get the awning down, it picks up the pace, oh and did I mention it was raining sideways?, well after a couple hours and when I am done cooking on the grill in the rain, I figure it is best to put the awning up as the trailer feels like it was going to blow away. Long story short, rained all night non stop, at least the wind slowed down. We broke camp and headed home to somewhat cloudy skies but no rain. I will have to say, this was probably the only bad trip we have had. Something about sideways rain that zaps your spirit.

At least I got some maintenance done, oh yeah, did I say the cylinder came out of the deadbolt? Called a locksmith and got it fixed rather cheap. Helped he was a former Marine.

Looking forward to the next trip.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

well your water leak test has been done now.. lol

Sounds like it done well!

It will be 100 here in Colorado tomorrow.. I envy ya, even with the rain!

Carey


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

Yeah, no water leaks other than the moisture from four adult and two kids. It took all day to dry the thing out. Oh and yes it is really cramped in the 21RS with four adults. Not much "me" space. there.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

usmc03 said:


> Yeah, no water leaks other than the moisture from four adult and two kids. It took all day to dry the thing out. Oh and yes it is really cramped in the 21RS with four adults. Not much "me" space. there.


Get a few of these...they will REALLY help. I was shocked by the amount of moister they pull out of the air.

DriZAir Dehumidifier


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

There is nothing worse to ruin a trip (or your life, for that matter) than sideways rain! We've had our share here for the past 2 months!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Yeah, no water leaks other than the moisture from four adult and two kids. It took all day to dry the thing out. Oh and yes it is really cramped in the 21RS with four adults. Not much "me" space. there.


Get a few of these...they will REALLY help. I was shocked by the amount of moister they pull out of the air.

DriZAir Dehumidifier









[/quote]

We also put these in The Abi-one for winter storage, (on the recomondation of one of the rv dealers in our area) and no floor cracking problems in 2 Vermont winters.


----------



## CA-NYCamper (Mar 30, 2009)

That's too bad because that is a really really nice area. Hope your next time out is a little drier!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

We have really enjoyed the Oregon and Calif coasts for last 2 weeks and daytime tmps of upper 50's to upper 60's and now we head home to the hot desert part of Wa State-sigh


----------

